# Warrior



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess i may have not gotten to share the awesome news here but my baby girl who is raisesd as bred got her IPO1 and 2.
I owned her grand mother and mother and also her father.
Xena's warrior z vom weberhaus IPO2 titled. We are going to hope we can go for our IPO3 very soon. 
I am proud of my girl


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

You should be proud. That's quite an accomplishment, and she is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

Congratz! She looks like she's meant to be hanging with those trophies! Be proud!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Congratulations! Well deserved. Silly I know, but I can't help feeling proud of her too.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

It really means the world to me not because she got it but because the judges comments about the relationship together and how happy she is to just do anything i ask. the titles prove the work i put in but the bond is very special.
Thank you all !!
I do hope soon to make the 2 a 3 and also put a V and KKL in there also


----------

